# Chris Hein Horns



## Chris Hein (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi,

My name is Chris Hein.
I am composer and videoproducer from the carneval and k?lsch-beer city cologne in germany.

I do a lot of pop and jazz stuff but I never found good brass-sounds for that genre.
There are a lot of great classical brass librarys but they are too clean for a jazz-solo.

Thats why I started sample-development in Feb.2005.
Since the project got biger and bigger it now became a huge library with
ca. 20.000 samples for just 4 instruments: Alto-Sax, Tenor-Sax, Trumpet & Trombone.

http://www.chrishein.net/
"Chris Hein-Horns" will be available in November 2005
as a kontakt-player-instrument for Mac & PC.

If you have any questions, suggestions or wishes, tell me.
I?m still working on the library.

Chris Hein


----------

